# Books on Headcovering



## JML (Feb 24, 2011)

Since the subject has been discussed quite often here on the PB, I am not seeking to get into a discussion. However, can someone here recommend a book or books that are pro-covering (not hair)? I would like to read more on the topic. Thanks.


----------



## Grillsy (Feb 24, 2011)

Have you tried the Pauline Epistles?


----------



## discipulo (Feb 24, 2011)

An entire Book on the subject might be not so easy to find,

Brian Schwertley, from a conservative Reformed Perspective, writes a good researched article on this matter

defending the use of Head Covering.

As a personal note I find myself closer to this position on Head Covering than before, or to the Singing of Inspired Texts - mostly the Psalms - A Capella

a matter also dear to Brian Schwertley's pen. I used to take for granted that these were secondary optional matters, Schwertley is quite

balanced in positioning this teaching in its place, but not neglecting it though. We sure have a lot to learn from his defense.


Headcoverings in Public Worship


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 24, 2011)

> pro-covering (not hair)?



I don't know of any anti-hair books.

There are some _booklets_ on this subject out there. Often if the person is in favour - from Scripture - of women wearing a hat (or veil?) in church, they will also be against women cutting their hair too short or men growing their hair too long.

There is a section on this in "Recovering Biblical Manhood and Womanhood" (edited by Piper and Grudem) but they believe it was cultural to the society the Apostle was addressing, from what I remember. I don't know what cultural practices they proposed instead of women having long hair and wearing hats. Nothing very clear or specific from what I remember.


----------



## ADKing (Feb 24, 2011)

I haven't read them, brother, so I am guessing as to how good they are based off of the descriptions. But it looks like these may fit the bill: 

The Headcovering in Worship - Reformation Heritage Books

Covered or Uncovered? How 1 Corinthians 11:2-16 applies to worship and leadership in the church - Reformation Heritage Books

(And for the record I am pro-headcovering--just in case these books aren't what I think they are )


----------



## JML (Feb 24, 2011)

ADKing said:


> I haven't read them, brother, so I am guessing as to how good they are based off of the descriptions. But it looks like these may fit the bill:
> 
> The Headcovering in Worship - Reformation Heritage Books
> 
> ...



Thank you very much Pastor King. Those seem to be what I am looking for.


----------



## Skyler (Feb 24, 2011)

I'd write one, but I fear I'd have to range far and wide of the topic to get enough material for a book. It's not like Calvinism where every book in the Bible has pertinent references and you can't possibly hope to cover them all adequately in a single volume. =)


----------



## JML (Feb 24, 2011)

Skyler said:


> I'd write one, but I fear I'd have to range far and wide of the topic to get enough material for a book.



The second book that Pastor King recommended above is 351 pages. I was kind of wondering how the author got 351 pages out of that topic as well.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 24, 2011)

Richard Tallach said:


> There is a section on this in "Recovering Biblical Manhood and Womanhood" (edited by Piper and Grudem) but they believe it was cultural to the society the Apostle was addressing, from what I remember. I don't know what cultural practices they proposed instead of women having long hair and wearing hats. Nothing very clear or specific from what I remember.



I think Tom Schreiner wrote that chapter. If I recall correctly, he stated that the head covering itself was cultural but the woman having a symbol of authority over her was still an abiding moral principal. And If I recall correctly again, he said the modern-day equivalent would be the wedding ring.

Just for the record, I don't necessarily buy into that argument. But I am also blessed to have a wife that covers.


----------



## Grillsy (Feb 24, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> And If I recall correctly again, he said the modern-day equivalent would be the wedding ring.



I don't agree either. Least of all be because both man and woman would wear the same symbol and that is just confusing.




Marrow Man said:


> But I am also blessed to have a wife that covers



Me too! There are more of us out there than I thought!


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 25, 2011)

Grillsy said:


> I don't agree either. Least of all be because both man and woman would wear the same symbol and that is just confusing.



An excellent point. Perhaps even better than the point I was going to make, about what to do with unmarried women (i.e., should they cover or not?). One might say they don't need to if they are currently head of household, but what about younger ladies who are still under their father's roof? For example, Anna makes sure that Grace covers at church -- except when Grace yanks the covering off!


----------



## Kim G (Feb 25, 2011)

I wrote an article on my (now defunct) blog to explain to my family members my decision to cover in worship services. It's nothing deep or too long, but it was helpful for myself in clarifying what I believe the passage says. It's here if you're interested in a brief reading: Head Coverings « Our Little Family


----------



## lynnie (Feb 25, 2011)

I wear a headcovering, and because the Greek word that can be translated either "wife" or "woman" so obviously refers to a wife, I am not comfortable telling all women I think they should wear one. I see it as binding the conscience where scripture is not clear. There is a principle that girls are under parental authority, and all women under elders' authority, but the headcovering is a sign to angels regarding wives and husband authority. 

Just my opinion......


----------



## Skyler (Feb 25, 2011)

Tertullian wrote about why unmarried women should cover ("The Veiling of Virgins"), but I haven't gotten around to reading the whole thing yet.

ANF04. Fathers of the Third Century: Tertullian, Part Fourth; Minucius Felix; Commodian; Origen, Parts First and Second | Christian Classics Ethereal Library


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 25, 2011)

Love the avatar, Skylar.


----------



## Skyler (Feb 25, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> Love the avatar, Skylar.


 
Thanks.


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 25, 2011)

> I don't agree either. Least of all be because both man and woman would wear the same symbol and that is just confusing.



I don't agree either, but just wanted to point out that husbands don't always have a wedding ring. I don't know if husbands having a wedding ring is more frequent in our day than in the past.


----------



## Bethel (Feb 25, 2011)

Kim,

Do you cover when you pray at home or just when you worship at church? Also, what do you wear and where do you buy it? I have felt a conviction to do this since our discovery of reformed theology and 1 Cor 11. However, our church does not practice covering, and it's not very common in our area. If you prefer, you can send me a private message.

Blessings,


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 25, 2011)

Bethel,
There are several of us that cover---feel free to check out the Headcovering Support thread in the Tea Parlor forum, though it's been quiet over there lately. While I'm not Kim, I'll pm you so as not to hijack the thread.


----------



## Bethel (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks, Anna! I've contacted turmeric to get a password for The Tea Parlor.


----------

